# Cada cual / a cada cual



## Layin

Hola,
 Tengo dudas con la siguiente frase (ya traducida del inglés, el original es lo de menos en este caso):

"En esta región están las mejores playas de la región, cada cual más encantadora"

¿Es cada cual o a cada cual? ¿O da igual?

Un saludo,
Layin


----------



## krolaina

Cada cual, Layin. Sin la a.


----------



## pejeman

Layin said:


> Hola,
> Tengo dudas con la siguiente frase (ya traducida del inglés, el original es lo de menos en este caso):
> 
> "En esta/este parte/sitioregión están las mejores playas de la región, cada cual más encantadora"
> 
> ¿Es cada cual o a cada cual? ¿O da igual?
> 
> Un saludo,
> Layin


 
Una pequeña sugerencia.

A cada cual, yo la usaría en algo así como esto: Dale a cada cual lo suyo.

Saludos.


----------



## aurilla

"En esta región están las mejores playas de la región, *cuál de ellas* más encantadora"


----------



## ismael37

Layin said:


> Hola,
> Tengo dudas con la siguiente frase (ya traducida del inglés, el original es lo de menos en este caso):
> 
> "En esta región están las mejores playas de la región, cada cual más encantadora"
> 
> ¿Es cada cual o a cada cual? ¿O da igual?
> 
> Un saludo,
> Layin


 
A mi me suena mejor "a cada cual".

Haz una busqueda rapida en google con "a cada cual mas interesante/rapido..." y veras mas ejemplos.


----------



## krolaina

Yo no estoy de acuerdo Ismael. En esta región están las mejores playas, cada cual (cada una de las cuales, cada una de ellas)es más encantadora. Lleva implícito el término playas ya. ¿no?


----------



## ismael37

krolaina said:


> Yo no estoy de acuerdo Ismael. En esta región están las mejores playas, cada cual (cada una de las cuales, cada una de ellas)es más encantadora. Lleva implícito el término playas ya. ¿no?


 
Si le pones "es" la cosa cambia porque tendrias que terminar la oracion.
No te puedo dar la explicacion gramatical, pero sigue sonandome mejor "a cada cual mas encantadora."


----------



## Layin

Ahora si que estoy hecho un lío (voy a meter las 2 en google, a ver que pasa)


----------



## Layin

Me temo que google no me ha solucionado mucho, porque las entradas con "a cada cual" incluyen "cada cual". Pero me da la sensación que estan 50/50, así que es posible que las dos sean validas...¿no?


----------



## Layin

¡Solución encontrada!

Diccionario RAE, 22 edición, buscando cual

*a ..... más* para ponderar que una cualidad es tan viva en unos individuos que no se sabe quién aventaja a los otros.

Así que posiblemente el "cada" sobra. ¿que opinais?


----------



## krolaina

Veo que aún no se ha despejado la duda! A Ismael y a mi nos suena la frase de forma diferente. Dices que sobra el "cada"... es la solución que te dio Aurilla. No sé...tampoco me suena bien! Espero que alguien más se anime a opinar y salimos todos de dudas!


----------



## Ciocoroll

¡Cada cual! En tu oración "cada cual más encantadora" hay un verbo elíptico -ser- "cada cual -es- más encantadora" (es muy común que el verbo copulativo ser aparezca elíptico en las oraciones, es decir, que no se escriba)
Todo esto convierte a tu sintagma "cada cual"  en sujeto; los sujetos jamás comienzan con preposición, con algunas raras excepciones en la subordinación, pero no es este caso. Si dijeras "a cada cual" suena más como a un objeto y no a un sujeto.


----------



## Ciocoroll

pejeman said:


> Una pequeña sugerencia.
> 
> A cada cual, yo la usaría en algo así como esto: Dale a cada cual lo suyo.
> 
> Saludos.




Exactoooo, en esta oración "a cada cual" funciona como objeto indirecto C:


----------



## The Ninja

Perdón por revivir el post, pero me he visto en la obligación de registrarme para aclarar la duda porque veo que todos están malinterpretando completamente el sentido de la frase, ergo induciendo al error.

No, no es a cada cual, ni cada cual, no es ése el sentido de la frase, sino el que tú mismo habías visto en la RAE.

"*a cuál más.* Locución adverbial de valor ponderativo, que  se antepone a un adjetivo referido a varias personas o cosas, para  indicar que todas ellas compiten en presentar en grado sumo la cualidad  expresada por el adjetivo"

Es decir: "En esta región están las mejores playas de la región, a cuál más encantadora" Quiere decir que cada playa es más encantadora que la anterior.

Otro ejemplo: _"Trabajaba rodeado de viejas funcionarias, a cuál más fea"_.

"Cada cual" no tendría ningún sentido en esta frase y el "más" ya da una pista del significado de la misma, aunque no se tuviera claro la locución exacta.


----------



## Alita Quicui

The Ninja said:


> Perdón por revivir el post, pero me he visto en la obligación de registrarme para aclarar la duda porque veo que todos están malinterpretando completamente el sentido de la frase, ergo induciendo al error.
> 
> No, no es a cada cual, ni cada cual, no es ése el sentido de la frase, sino el que tú mismo habías visto en la RAE.
> 
> "*a cuál más.* Locución adverbial de valor ponderativo, que  se antepone a un adjetivo referido a varias personas o cosas, para  indicar que todas ellas compiten en presentar en grado sumo la cualidad  expresada por el adjetivo"
> 
> Es decir: "En esta región están las mejores playas de la región, a cuál más encantadora" Quiere decir que cada playa es más encantadora que la anterior.
> 
> Otro ejemplo: _"Trabajaba rodeado de viejas funcionarias, a cuál más fea"_.
> 
> "Cada cual" no tendría ningún sentido en esta frase y el "más" ya da una pista del significado de la misma, aunque no se tuviera claro la locución exacta.



Hola,
no llevo mucho por aquí pero bienvenido al foro y gracias por revivir el hilo porque, en mi opinión, tienes toda la razón.
Lo correcto es decir "en esta región están las mejores playas, a cuál más encantadora".

Saludos


----------



## modulus

I assume the original is something like: each one more beautiful than the next.

While "a cual/cuál más" is a good option, I wonder why no one has suggested the obvious: _cada una más encantadora/hermosa que la otra_. Does this somehow sound Spanglish?


----------



## Alita Quicui

modulus said:


> _cada una más encantadora/hermosa que la otra_. Does this somehow sound Spanglish?



Es innecesariamente larga y ni se me había ocurrido. No sé si suena a "espanglis" pero suena raro. Tal vez no tenga errores gramaticales pero no me suena bien del todo. Mi primera opción es "a cuál más encantadora". Y es tan conciso y concreto que no se me ocurrió otra opción.
A ver qué opinan los demás.

Saludos


----------



## The Ninja

modulus said:


> I assume the original is something like: each one more beautiful than the next.
> 
> While "a cual/cuál más" is a good option, I wonder why no one has suggested the obvious: _cada una más encantadora/hermosa que la otra_. Does this somehow sound Spanglish?




Actually that sentence is a way to describe the meaning, but it's not exactly the same. You know each language sometimes has their own peculiarities and you have to get used to that language to understand their nuances. As Alita Quicui says, a cuál más ~ is the accurate expression to convey the sentence meaning, otherwise it would sound weird, besides being too extensive. At least, I've never heard that expression so literally. So yes, I guess it sounds Spanglish.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

No sé si es el hilo correcto, pero quería preguntar si "cada cual" (como alternativa a "cada uno") es anticuado. Yo tenía entendido que era más propio del lenguaje culto, pero no me consta que sea obsoleto, como me dijo mi profe de español (mexicano).
¿Qué opináis?


----------



## The Ninja

Angelo di fuoco said:


> No sé si es el hilo correcto, pero quería preguntar si "cada cual" (como alternativa a "cada uno") es anticuado. Yo tenía entendido que era más propio del lenguaje culto, pero no me consta que sea obsoleto, como me dijo mi profe de español (mexicano).
> ¿Qué opináis?



Ahora mismo el ejemplo más claro que se me ocurre son las expresiones "cada cual a lo suyo" o "allá cada cual con su conciencia", que se pueden utilizar tanto como con "cada uno" como con "cada cual", y no son para nada anticuadas, de hecho el uso de "cada cual" es tan común que no necesariamente pertenece al registro culto, yo diría que medio-alto. También puede que su uso varíe en España respecto a México (si tu profesor era de allí).

También he visto alguna vez el uso de "cada quién", que ya sí que diría que se utiliza con menos frecuencia.


----------



## nangueyra

Hola

De acuerdo con The Ninja. Por acá decimos "... a cual más encantadora"

Saludos


----------



## Vicomte123

¡Enhorabuena "The Ninja" por habernos aclarado perfectamente el tema...hoy mismo estaba pensando en este expresión y como no estaba muy seguro de mí mismo, hice una pequeña búsqueda y encontré esto. A estas alturas, es solamente un grano de arena 
Saludos a todos.


----------



## eno2

"En esta región están las mejores playas de la región, cada cual más encantadora"
Of course this region has the best beaches of the region. 
I'm looking for a translation of 'a cada cual' but this thread is not much helpful because nobody even proposed a traslation of 'cada cual'....

The 'esto' link here above doesn't function (any more).


----------



## Andoush

Hi, Eno2! What exactly is your doubt or rather, would you like to give us a complete sentence or some extra context, please?


----------



## eno2

Hi 

The best translation seems to be 





sound shift said:


> "Each as good as the last" or something like that, then.



Some context of another thread 'cada cual' (cross reference):  La historia de la Tapa tiene muchos orígenes y leyenda*s a cada cual mejor,* pero hay algunas más creíbles y documentada que otras...cada cual mejor

You don't agree this sentence is a plain tautology?: "En esta *región* están las mejores playas de la *región"*


----------



## Andoush

Let's see if I can help... (source: Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas)

*b) cada cual.* Locución pronominal indefinida, equivalente a _cada uno_ y usada con valor generalizador: _«Si lo que se arriesga es el propio pellejo, cada cual es dueño del suyo»_ (Corrieri _Fuera_ [Cuba 1978]). También se dice _cada quien. 
_
Given the above you could say, "a cada cual, su merecido/lo que se merece" or else "a cada cual, lo suyo". That is to say each one of us/each person gets what he deserves, etc.

*7. a cuál más.* Locución adverbial de valor ponderativo, que se antepone a un adjetivo referido a varias personas o cosas, para indicar que todas ellas compiten en presentar en grado sumo la cualidad expresada por el adjetivo: _«Trabajaba rodeado de viejas funcionarias, a cuál más fea»_ (Galeano _Días_[Ur. 1978]); _«Serán los encargados de resolver todo tipo de crímenes, a cuál más misterioso»_ (_Abc_ [Esp.] 1.3.96). A pesar de ser tónico, al haber perdido en la locución su valor interrogativo, se escribe frecuentemente sin tilde: _«Ha lanzado el libro con sobrecubiertas en cuatro colores, a cual más chillón»_(_País_ [Esp.] 1.12.88); _«Me lo impidió la entrada de dos mellizas a cual más hermosa»_ (CInfante _Delito_ [Cuba 1995]). El adjetivo ha de ir en singular, puesto que va referido al singular _cuál,_ a pesar de aludir a una pluralidad de seres; no debe usarse, pues, con el adjetivo en plural: _«Una sala central rodeada por tres cuartos a cual más oscuros»_ (_Tiempo_ [Col.] 10.4.97). No es correcto anteponer al adjetivo la preposición _de:_ _«Luego han surgido otras versiones. A cual más de contradictorias»_ (_Tiempo_ [Col.] 31.10.96). Es incorrecta la expresión _a cada cual más,_ fruto del cruce de _a cual más_ y _cada cual:_ _«Cada día que pasa genera nuevos episodios a cada cual más insólito»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 11.2.94).

Hope this helps!


----------



## eno2

Well I knew the meaning 'a cada cual mejor' of the other thread instictively. And of 'cada cual' in this thread.  But the translation was the real problem. 
I understand your contribution, it's not problematic.
'a cada cual' no figura. 
See perhaps my edited #25


----------



## Sendro Páez

Okay, eno2, here you are, some ideas:
─ Let's change the meaningless beginning of the sentence ─ "_En esta zona están las mejores playas de la región_..."
─ The following sentences are plain wrong:
· _En esta zona están las mejores playas de la región, cada cual más encantadora.
· En esta zona están las mejores playas de la región, cada una más encantadora.
· En esta zona están las mejores playas de la región, a cada cual más encantadora.
· En esta zona están las mejores playas de la región, a cada una más encantadora._​─ The following sentences are correct:
_· En esta zona están las mejores playas de la región, a cual más encantadora.
· En esta zona están las mejores playas de la región, cada una más encantadora que la anterior.
· En esta zona están las mejores playas de la región, a cuál más encantadora._​─ The sequence '_a cada cual_' has nothing to do here. The problem is, the original sentence was incorrect, as I said.​


----------



## eno2

Muy bien. Aclara mucho.
Y esa
_'En esta zona están las mejores playas de la región, cada una más encantadora que la anterior'_

da una buena indicación para una buena traducción en Inglés sin incurrir  en una contradicción lógica.
(Sound Shift gave one in the thread about tapas, I cited it here)


----------



## Sendro Páez

Si alguien dice _En esta zona están las mejores playas de la región, cada una más encantadora que la anterior_, la impresión que quiere crear en el ánimo del oyente es que, si el oyente visita una de las playas, le gustará; que si visita otra playa de la zona, le gustará aun más que la primera; que si visita una tercera, será mejor que segunda...

Obviamente, es una exageración. Se quiere expresar que todas las playas de esa zona son interesantes; que ninguna mermará el interés por el conjunto de ellas; que ninguna de las playas desmerecerá de las demás; que no es fácil decidir cuál es mejor.

Aunque la propuesta que hizo sound shift (en otro hilo) es buena, él usó una comparación de igualdad. En la expresión española se usa la de superioridad para crear esa sensación de entusiasmo creciente por aquello que se pondera (en nuestro ejemplo, las playas de la zona) a medida que se avanza en su conocimiento.


----------



## eno2

El sentido es claro. La traducción es problemática.

The history of the tapa has many origins and legends, each one better than the other.
*This creates a logical contradiction.*
They can't all be better than the other.
Same for playas.

Of course introducing  equality solves this.


----------

